# THCC POORMAN's CUP



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

THCC POORMAN's CUP:

-10/25/02 FRIDAY Midnight 12am
-110 Freeway heading SOUTH*
-Checkered-line to be determined (check back later)
-10.00$ entry**

On sight of cops, it is to YOUR discretion whether or not a 1000$ speeding ticket is worth the winner's pot.
* ask for a map of the track.
** Winner takes all, stakes will get higher once the PM's CUP grows more popular










LOG:
- 0:35:xx at checker.

more details ask : Jeff 

AIM : lllDJXlll

Email : [email protected]


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

God damn, that has to be the funniest title I've ever seen. Just wanted to say my peace.


----------

